

California and the SF Bay Area decline to accept money to teach coding to kids - webhat
http://pando.com/2014/05/28/california-and-the-sf-bay-area-decline-to-accept-free-money-to-teach-coding-to-kids/

======
pm24601
... and its a good thing. Seriously.

"Coding" is a skill that can be learned later, after (this is some of the
things that my kids are learning):

1\. math (algebra and better) 2\. reading comprehension 3\. writing both
persuasively and clearly 4\. science ( physical sciences ) 5\. leadership
courses 6\. foreign language 7\. basic computer as a tool ( how to google,
type, create presentations)

The fundamental problems with this demand for kids to learn how to code right
now:

1\. What are they _not_ going to learn (it is a zero-sum game) 2\. Technology
is expensive to _maintain_

Sure offer it in high school. But K-5, my kids and the other kids in their
class are not that interested in computers (except to play on).

There are other skills that are way, way more important at that age.

------
dragonwriter
Of course, if you read the article, the headline is misleading:

1) California wasn't being offered free money, it was being lobbied to let
computer science substitute for existing math and/or science requirements, and

2) San Francisco and Oakland are both in discussion with Code.org but haven't
adopted their program for the coming year, looking at doing it later -- we
don't know the details in SF because the short-notice call for comments wasn't
returned, but in Oakland's case its at least in part because _they already
have grants for teaching code to kids_ from other private entities involved in
a different program with overlapping objectives to Code.org.

------
PaulHoule
As a home schooler it is shocking to me how technology is systematically
devalued by the official curriculum, and I don't mean just "computers and
stuff" but things like how to sew a garmet or grow meat animals or how to wire
up an electric outlet.

~~~
mschuster91
Well, "wiring up an electric outlet" is better left to the professionals, same
for dealing with water, gas and fuel pipeworks.

These things are just too dangerous. Imagine you choose the wrong piping
material (some metals will corrode when coming in contact), you leave your
house for holidays and when you come back, your entire basement is under
water.

